# Swimming after weight lifting - not a good idea?



## michelleturner (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi.

I was told at the gym the other day that going swimming after lifting weights will waste all the work I have just done. ie. I won't get any bigger becuse the blood has been pumped to different parts of my body when swimming.

Is this true? The guy who told me was just another gym go'er like myself so I don't want to take JUST his word for it.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

i would be more worried about getting cramp and drowning


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

The cramp would be a bigger worry - I think doing any cardio after weights will limit muscle growth. I always seperate cardio and weights even when cutting for a show.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Pikey...do you mean you do cardio on a different day to workout i.e dont mix the two?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Verne,

No I do cardio every day just first thing in a morning prior to breakfast doing so burns more fat as you've naturally fasted overnight. I have always eaten before I do any weights, mostly I train in the evening, once you've trained weights its important to replenish glycogen levels asap hence you should consume carbs as soon as you finish, doing cardio then hinders glycogen replenishment.

You could also suffer cramps with low mineral levels which in the case of swimming would be dangerous.

Probably one good reason the swim is at the start of a triathlon - if it we're last there'd be loads of problems with cramps...

Cheers

Chris


----------



## seb1466867935 (Aug 29, 2007)

if you want to gain muscle, do body only !!


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the gym go'er was telling the truth IMO


----------



## M.A.S. (Sep 1, 2010)

it depends on what type of swimming session IMO, somewhere i read that a gentle swim after strength training will help the blood flow into the muscles promoting recovery, but then again they put something in a magazine and then they change it again next month, for example i just found out that little salt is bad for you (i.e. cramps!!)


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

depends on your goals as to whether its a good idea or not IMO - cardio after weights is good for fatloss.. but personally, if its building you're after id go the same way as pikey and to cardio in a different session.

it definitely wont stop progress though thats for sure... just wont help either.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you can get a heart rate monitor.... try and keep it between 120-140, optimal for fat burning.

Muscle building isn't done immediately after a workout, takes time! So you can do cardio after weights; just keep the intensity low.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

may be not working hard enough with weights if you have spare energy to do swimming after that

just a thought, not been cheecky


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I get most of my weight training done in about 45 mins.

It's not really gonna deplete all my glycogen stores that session, nor am I going to be breathless as its not aerobically intensive.

So unless your doing a ridiculous amount of sets, you should be able to do cardio after weights. In particular if your keeping it low intensity for 40-50 mins its a piece of pish.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

you just made me to realize how unfit I am. However, swimming is very demanding, length after length. I'm very competitive person as well, so if any one over take me while in the pool, I just can't help it but start racing hahaha lol

plus, i think i'm having to much of that Lavazza coffee that my gf bought me ..........lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If your thrashing out length after length its going to be counter productive.

If your taking it nice n easy, shouldn't be so bad. For me post weights cardio is crosstrainer or treadmill power walking or even some cycling.


----------



## ross88guy (Aug 27, 2011)

I find that I am always too knackered to swim after weights. If I have just done a triathlon specific workout of core, squats, lunges and back then I am so weak that my technique in the water is shocking and I really struggle to maintain my form over any kind of distance.

..........


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

I wish i could swim full stop let alone after an intensive workout, I just seem to sink lol.


----------

